# Magsafe dim green light booting problem



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Unibody MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012)

liquid spill, stopped booting up.
After a few days starting booting up but only if the battery was disconnected. Battery 97% charged but does not boot with battery.

The nest day no longer boots up. The magsafe light is solid dim green.

Tried all sorts of web solution but nothing works. 
Tried holding power button for 5 sec, resetting SMC, NVRAM. 
Nothing works


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The liquid damage is shorting out circuits on the logic board... you could attempt to disassemble the thing and clean it and see if it works... but liquid damage is basically a computer killer.


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

What I can figure out is why after spilling the liquid it started working and all of a sudden it stopped working. Started working, turned it off and next day not working. It's really weird


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are Mac Computer specialists who work on water damaged machines. You do not need to take it to the Genius Bar in a Mac store. If you live near a big city, there are repair people available that specialize. Look for them on Craigslist under *Services/Computer*.


----------

